# Nikon D5100 - LENSES?!



## DGMPhotography (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

I just recently bought a Nikon D5100 and I like the lens I currently have, however, I'm wondering, are there any other general purpose lenses out there that might be better than the kit lens? I don't have a very large budget either. 

Let me know what you think!

Thanks,

Daryll


----------



## LuckyStar (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Daryll,
I was looking for something similar to you and finally decided on a Nikkor 18-70 f3.5-4.5. It is overall a better quality lens than a lot of the other zoom DX lenses that Nikon makes and you can get them used for under $200.
Travis


----------



## enzodm (Apr 18, 2012)

I would not change a kit lens now. The increase in image quality you may obtain with a low budget might be unrecognizable, so it does not give you much extra (unless you go for something with a larger aperture, e.g. Tamron 17-50/2.8). If you have some money, before that  just but also a longer zoom, that will provide you with some new perspective.


----------



## Dao (Apr 18, 2012)

I recommend stay with what you have now.  Learn more about photography and camera gears in general.  Once you know more and know what you like to do with your photography, you should know what to get next.  Or at least know your options.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 18, 2012)

Yup stay with what u have now, down the road maybe get a 35 or 50 1.8. Other than that you've got a decent setup. I should my 18-55 but it is such a versatile focal length I am actually thinking of re purchasing one.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 18, 2012)

In 2007 when I bought my D40X I got the 18-55 kit lens with it and in my opinion it was pretty sharp but then again I'm not the nit picky type.  Then I purchased the 55-200 and later still when I bought the 18-200 I let the two lenses go when I sold my D40X.  My 18-200 has been stolen and since I already have the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 I decided to replace the 18-200 with another 55-200 and I bought one from Keh in EX+ condition for $133.  You may want to consider that route for now.  That way you'll have the 18-200 range covered.

Jerry


----------



## murklemark (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the Nikon d3100. I would recommend the Tamron. 17-50 on the cropped sensor gives you a great overall focus range, or the 35mm Nikon 1.8 for a prime.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been using a D5100 for about 6mo. now.  I've used basically the 18-55 kit lens even though I have a 50mm f/1.8 and a 70-300.  These lenses will not auto focus with the d5100 so I haven't used them all that much.  I find the 18-55 kit lens more than competent for what I do and for (imho) 99% of what your general dslr user really needs.  I rescently purchased a 55-200 VR and it really is a nice complement to the 18-55.  I would recommend the 55-200 after you become fully comfortable with all the functions of the camera.  However, YOU will know without a doubt what you need and want after you become more familiar with the camera and develope your style.


----------

